# Qualität beim Druck



## Stephan Zesiger (27. Mai 2002)

Woran liegts ?

Also: dieses Problem gehört vielleicht gar nicht hier hin, da nicht PS-spezifisch. Trotzdem:

Ich weiss, dass das Format TIF mit dem Mode CMYK am besten geeignet ist für den Druck. Ich habe einen Canon BJC-8200 Photo und auch einen anständigen Scanner mit einer höheren Auflösung. Nun habe ich ein Photo von mittlerer Qualität 3 mal ausgeduckt:

1. Tiff/CMYK
2. TIFF/RGB
3. JPEG/RGB

und erhalte 3 mal exakt die gleiche Qualität. Wahrscheinlich völlig normal, ich möchte nur wissen wieso.

Wer hilft mir ? Mein Dank schon im voraus.


----------



## Fey (28. Mai 2002)

Hi Skyla,

ich persönlich würds mal auf den Drucker schieben. Ich hab hier im Büro auch schonmal RGB-Farben auf unserm Epson ausgedruckt. Musste dem Kunden zeigen, wie die Farben hinterher aussehen und habe mit CMYK kein strahlendes Blau hinbekommen (sollte in der Druckerei mit HKS-Farben gedruckt werden)...

...also ich denke, auf dem heimischen Drucker macht das nicht so einen Unterschied.

Die Unterschiede zwischen Druckerei und heimischem Drucker bring ich hier mal nicht zur Sprache, da haben wir glaube ich bessere Spezialisten.  Ich bin hauptsächlich im Screenbereich tätig...aber das sind die Sachen, die mir schon aufgefallen sind...

Liebe Grüße,
Fey


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (29. Mai 2002)

Hi Fey

Danke für Deine Antwort. Wurde heute auch dahingehend belehrt. Die Bäume wachsen eben nicht so schnell in den Himmel...

Thank u


----------



## Fey (29. Mai 2002)

Hi Skyla,

wenn Du mit etwas genauerem belehrt wurdest, dann teils uns doch mit.  Einige (besonderst mich *smile*) täte es schon interessieren. 

Liebe Grüße,
Fey


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (29. Mai 2002)

Hi Fey

Also, hab nochmals nachgefragt: mein erster Irrtum war, dass ich einen Unterschied erwartet habe, zwischen dem Drucken in RGB und CMYK. Natürlich gibts da keinen; PS konvertiert das Bild automatisch von RGB zu CYMK.

Ansonsten stimmt es natürlich, dass der Farbumfang von CYMK viel kleiner ist als der von RGB. Vorallem die strahlenden Farben können bei der Konvertierung nicht in vollem Umfang übernommen werden. Deshalb wirkt das Bild oft matter.

Im weiteren liegt es (wie erwähnt)natürlich auch an meinem Drucker; weiter von der Professionalität entfernt als ich dachte...

Geholfen haben aber einige Einstellungen bei den Druckoptionen. Spätestens da wird es für mich aber ein bisschen peinlich...zB wenn man die Art des Druckpapieres nicht angepasst hat, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern...

Für weitere Tips bin ich aber weiterhin dankbar.

Liebe Grüsse, Skyla

PS: Sympathische Web-Site hast Du


----------



## Kaprolactam (30. Mai 2002)

Also ich denke um die Frage wirklich zu klären muß man ein bißchen weiter ausholen.

Prinzipiell gibt es zwei optische Farbmodelle:
1. Das additive Farbmodell (RGB)
Das additive Farbmodell besteht aus den drei Farben Rot, Grün und Blau (RGB) wenn man diese Farben übereinanderprojeziert, so _addieren_ sie sich zu weiß. Nach diesem Prinzip arbeiten alle Monitore, Scanner, Belichter oder Projektoren. Zunehmende Farbintensität macht das Bild heller. Üblicherweise wird in der digitalen Computergrafik in 256 Dichtestufen pro Farbe gemessen, wodurch sich 16,7 Mio. verschiedene Farbwerte bilden lassen. Dieses Modell kommt der wirklichen visuellen Auffassung schon relativ nahe.






2. Das subtraktive Farbmodell (CMYK)
Das subtraktive Farbmodell funktioniert genau umgekehrt. Hier werden die drei deckenden, subtraktiven Grundfarben in unterschiedlichen Dichten übereinandergedruckt, wodurch sich unterschiedliche Farbwerte ergeben. Je intensiver die sich überlagernden Farben, desto dunkler wird das Ergebnis. Und wenn man die drei Grundfarben von einander subtrahiert, sprich wegläßt, dann ensteht weiß - bzw. das Papier bleibt weiß. Diese drei Grundfarben sind Cyanblau, Magenta und Gelb(Yellow). Da dieses System aber nur in der Theorie exakt funktioniert und bei 100%iger Deckkraft aller drei Grundfarben kein tiefes Schwarz sondern nur ein matschiges dunkelbraun entsteht, hat man noch K als Schwarzwert dazugenommen, was den Druck billiger, qualitativ besser und stabiler macht, da man statt 3 Farben in maximaler Intensität nur eine Farbe drucken muß. Allerdings wird dafür ein weiterer Arbeitsschritt nötig, der sog. Unbuntaufbau oder Grey Component Replacement (GCR). Mittlerweile vollautomatisch durchgeführt, werden hier die Grauwerte aus den CMY-Mischfarben in K-Werte umgewandelt.
Wer am PC Bilder für Webdesign, Präsentationen o.Ä. bearbeitet, hat im Allgemeinen nicht viel mit CMYK zu tun. Ein weiterer Nachteil von CMYK ist die oft nur mittelmäßige Farbechtheit. Deshalb wird vielfach mit mehr als nur vier Farben gedruckt, man fügt dann noch einen extra Druckgang z.B. mit der exakt fertig angemischten Firmenfarbe an. Kunstrepros werden mit bis zu 17 verschiedenen Prozess-Farben gedruckt. Der Nachteil: billig ist das sicherlich nicht.





Wichtig: Wenn einmal aus dem RGB in den CMYK-Modus konvertiert wurde, gibt es kein zurück mehr! Durch die Konvertierung gehen fast ein viertel der Farbwerte den Bach runter. Und das ist auch genau der Grund, warum RGB-Farben auf dem Monitor immer intensiver und leuchtender aussehen als dann Später im Druck. Deswegen gibt es Skalenbücher in denen man die CMYK-Werte fertig gedruckt nachschlagen kann und Color-Management Systems deren Zweck es ist, die Farbdarstellung aller ans System angeschlossenen Komponenten zu vereinheitlichen, so daß das eingescannte Resultat fast exakt die Farben der Vorlage aufweist, auf dem Monitor gut aussieht, und nach dem Druck wieder genauso. Aber das ist sozusagen eine Kunst für sich.

Das beste Farbmodell ist btw. Das LAB-Farbmodell. Allerdings ist es ziemlich schwierig zu verstehen, da es nur zwei Farbkanäle gibt, die Mischungsverhältnisse der beiden Farben decken das gesamte Spektrum ab, und einen Lumineszenz-Kanal, der die Helligkeit angibt. Dieses Farbmodell umfaßt nicht nur mit Abstand den größten Farbraum, es kommt auch der tatsächlichen Wahrnehmung des Auges sehr nahe und bietet durch den separaten Lumineszenzkanal gute und vor allem sehr selektive Korrekturmöglichkeiten. Photoshop zum Beispiel macht führt alle Farbkonvertierungen mit einem Umweg über den LAB-Farbraum durch, um eine einigermaßene Farbtreue auch bei Konvertierungen von RGB nach CMYK gewährleisten zu können.

Ich hoffe das klärt die Angelegenheit ein bißchen...
Kaprolactam


----------



## Fey (31. Mai 2002)

Hi Kaprolactam,

puhhh, um das richtig zu verstehen muss ich es wahrscheinlich dreimal durchlesen, aber die Erklärung ist echt super. Danke für die Mühe. 

Liebe Grüße,
Feyiama


----------



## nickname (31. Mai 2002)

Gerade wenn man Kunden für Farben gerade stehen muss, sollte man einen HKS Fächer zur Hand haben, dann kann nix schiefgehen! 

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (2. Juni 2002)

@ Kaprolactam; schliesse mich dem Dank von Fey an. Die Erklärung ist äusserst interessant und auch gut geschrieben. Daraus aber Tips für die Praxis (nichtprofessioneller Druck) abzugewinnen fällt schwer. Trotzdem vielen Dank.

@ nickname; tönt nach einem must, was ist denn ein HKS-Filter und wie wird er angewendet ?

Grüsse, skyla


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (2. Juni 2002)

*HA-KA-ÄSS*

Also,

HKS ist ein Farbsystem, entwickelt von den Großen der Druckfarbenindustrie. H. und K. hab' ich vergessen, S steht für SCHMINKE-Farben, von denen man im Schreibwarenladen auch die Temperea-Farbtuben kaufen kann.

Das HKS-System bietet verbindliche Farbmuster für die Prozessfarbenmischung in Euroskala an. 

Was heißt das?

Euroskala ist der Begriff für die in Deutschland genormten 4 Druckfarben Cyan, Magenta, Gelb und Schwarz (CMYK) für den professionellen Offset- Tief-, Hoch- oder Siebdruck.

Die Farbfächer zeigen auf genormten Papiersorten (K, N, Z), wie die entsprechende Farbe mit der jeweilgen Nummer darauf auszusehen hat. Es ist ein Muster für Kunden, an das der Drucker, der an der Druckmaschine steht, sich dann zu halten hat.

Der K-Fächer steht für Kunstdruckpapier (glänzend)
Der N-Fächer für Normalpapier (matt)
Der Z-Fächer für Zeitungspapier (grau und hässlich)  

HKS-Farben sind dabei immer Mischungen aus den 4 subraktiven Grundfarben (z.B.: HKS 14 = 100% Magenta + 100% Gelb) und können in Photoshop auch ganz fix nachgeschlagen werden: Doppelklick auf das Vordegrund- oder Hintergrund-Feld und der Farbwähler geht auf. Dann auf ->Eigene gehen, und eine Auswahl der Sonderfarben erscheint, unter anderem auch die HKS-Systeme. Wird eine Farbe ausgewählt, spuckt Photoshop einem die RGB- und CMYK-Zusammensetzung gleich mit aus.
Man kann in einer Datei (ab Version 6) aber auch einen Vollfarbenkanal anlegen und diesen zum Bleistift in der Wunschfarbe (etwa HKS 62 = 'Oliv-Grün') einfärben und auch entsprechend anzeigen lassen.

Und der Haken an der Sache:
So'n Mickimaus-Tintendrucker hat eh' nicht die genormten Euroskala-Farben, also als Musterausdruck niemals Farbverbindlich. Man kann die Farben aber richtig in CMYK anlegen und mit angabe der entsprechenden gewünschten Farbe die Daten an die Druckerei geben - dann gibt's auch kein böses Erwachen.  


P.S.:

@ Kaprolactam: Also, Deine Erklärung ist echt DUFTE!


----------



## Kaprolactam (2. Juni 2002)

Danke für die Blumen 

Nachdem Onkel Jürgen schon sehr schön das HKS-System erklärt hat, (H steht übrigens für Hostmann-Steinberg und K für K&E, die beiden anderen Firmen die an der Entwicklung dieses Farbsystems beteilig waren) nehme ich mich der Vollständigkeit halber noch des Pantone-Farbsystems an:
Pantone ist ein sehr sehr umfangreiches Farbsortiment, das über 1000 Farbnuancen aufweist (man beachte daß natürlich durch unterschiedliche Druckdichte auch noch verschiedene Farbwerte erzielt werden - es gibt also _wirklich_ viele verschiedene Farben).
Bei Pantone wird unterschieden zwischen Normalpapier - Pantone regular, und gestrichenem Papier - Pantone Coated. Hier liegt liegt auch die Problematik der Pantone-Skalen. Es gibt im Gegensatz zum HKS-System (dieses enthält regelrechte Rezepte für die Mischungsverhältnisse der einzelnen Pigmente um eine maximale Farbtreue zu gewährleisten) keine festgelegten Mischungsverhältnisse für andere Papiersorten als die beiden oben genannten, deshalb muß oft sogar ein Abschnitt des Farbfächers mitgeschickt werden um die Farbtreue sicherzustellen. Zwar werden die Druckfarbenhersteller die nach der Pantone-Skala produzieren regelmäßigen Kontrollen unterzogen, doch lassen unterschiedliche Papiersorten sowie kleinere Abweichungen der Farbwerte erkennbare Farbunterschiede zu. Es muß auch beachtet werden, daß es sich zumeist nicht lohnt, Klein(st)mengen wirklich farbecht zu produzieren, da die Mischrezepturen in kleinen Mengen eine wesentlich größere Fehlerrate aufweisen. Oft wird dies jedoch aufgrund der größeren Farbauswahl in Kauf genommen.

Es gibt noch das CIE- und das Trumatch-System, diese sind aber fast nur in den USA verbreitet und in Europa wenig gebräuchlich.

mfG
Kaprolactam


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (3. Juni 2002)

*Villa Kunterbunt*

Also,

wo wir grad so schön dran sind:
Sich als Privatmensch einen HKS- oder gar Pantone-Fächer zuzulegen, ist wenig wirtschaftlich, da die Teile sauteuer sind.
Die Dinger auf Fachmessen, wie zum Bleistift der Digimedia in Köln, abzustauben, klappt leider nicht mehr so gut wie früher, da die Unternehmen knausriger geworden sind.
HKS-Farben zu benutzten dient der Sparsamkeit. Man nimmt halt für den Druck nur ein Rot statt Magenta und Gelb zusammenzukippen.
Was Pantone betrifft, so handelt es sich dabei um spezielle Farbpigmente, u. a. auch Gold und Silber, die sich im schnöden Vierfarbdruck nicht mal annähernd simulieren lassen.


----------



## Kaprolactam (3. Juni 2002)

Oder so'n Neon******


----------

